# SPAM / Spammers / New Spam Policy



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2008)

We have been noticing an increase in the sneaky spam.  If you see a post or signature with things like periods or comma's  that are by them selves a link (like this .) or other such subtle things, please report them so we can handle them.

If you receive strange emails/pms through our service, please forward it to an admin for investigation. There are over 15,000 messages in our PM system and a recent audit revealed several spammers who have since been banned. We need your help to limit the access these scum have to our site.

Note to Spammers: When caught, you will be banned, and your website added to our filter. If you have a legitimate site or product to promote, our rates are fair and reasonable. Failure to comply with our advertising policies will be met with the strongest possible measures.


----------



## tellner (Jan 8, 2008)

Not nearly firm enough, Bob. You forgot the blowtorch, the pliers, the knives, the dull spoon, the icepicks, acid and rabid weasels. And I didn't see *anything* about cursing their relatives to the third degree and their children to the seventh generation


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2008)

I do that last part when I send the notices to their ISPs and webhosts.

Also, USPS policy has strict guidelines on the shipping of rabid weasels, and I don't care for UPS so.......


----------

